# 1975 Schwinn continental



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 14, 2017)

View attachment 676129 View attachment 676129 View attachment 676130 View attachment 676131 I found this in a store today , not sure if they have any value but it was so clean I had to get it . Looks to be all there


----------

